# Überdüngung, Fadenalgen



## TilRoquette (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo, liebe Freunde des naturnahen Teichs,

nachdem Ihr mir bereits in diesem Thread zahlreiche wertvolle Ratschläge gegeben habt, haben wir, wie von Euch empfohlen, im April zahlreiche neue Pflanzen gepflanzt. 

Leider hat sich die Situation nicht gebessert:  das Wasser ist und bleibt trüb-braun und seit dem es wärmer geworden ist, leiden wir unter Massen von Fadenalgen (ja, ich habe die einschlägigen Threads zu Algen und Fadenalgen gelesen), die sich, sobald die Temperaturen über 24°C steigen, atemberaubend schnell entwickeln (ich hole dann täglich Algen in Mengen aus dem Teich, die im Fangnetz 2-3 tennisbaldgroße "Klumpen" entsprechen).

Kurz zur Erinnerung:  Teich ohne Filteranlage, mit 30.000 l / 60 qm, in der 3. Saison, Bachlauf.
 

Ich schließe daraus, dass wir es immer noch mit massiver Überdüngung zu tun haben.  Ich weiß noch immer nicht konkret, was die Quelle der Überdüngung ist.

Was auffällt ist:

1. Viele Fadenalgen bilden sich im und unterhalb vom Bachlauf.  Entweder sind im Bachlauf viele nährstoffhaltige Sedimente (in der Tat finde sich zwischen den Steinen des Bachlaufs viele dunkle Schwebeteilchen) oder das Wasser im Bauchlauf ist besonders warm, was ganz offensichtlich den Algenwuchs begünstigt. Letzteres glaube ich jedoch nicht, denn die Pumpe, die den Bachlauf speist, sitzt am Teichgrund und das Wasser wird unterirdisch zum Quellstein gepumpt, von dem der Bachlauf "entspringt".

2. Viele Fadenalgen sitzen auf den Betonabgrenzungen (U-Steine) der Seitwasserbeete.  Liegt das dran, dass der Beton Nährstoffe abgibt?  Oder liegt es daran, dass der Beton so schön rau ist, dass die Fadenalgen sich dort gut anlagern können (auch in den flachen Beeten bilden sich viele Fadenalgen, die sich evt. am Beton verhaken)?

3. Nach meinem Eindruck bilden sich die restlichen Fadenalgen weiter unten und steigen dann hoch.  Spricht das dafür, dass die Sedimentablagerung (Schlamm) nährstoffhalting sind (obwohl ich im letzten Herbst mit einem Zweikammersauger massen Schlamm abgesaugt habe) und - wie im o.g. Threat bereits vermutet - von unseren Schleien (evt. auch von der auf dem Teichboden sitzenden Pumpe) aufgewühlt werden?

Ich würde gerne von Euch wissen, welche der folgenden Maßnahmen Ihr für sinnvoll erachtet:

A. Wieder anfangen, regelmäßig die Wasserwerte zu messen. Wir haben das die beiden letzten Jahre gemacht. Die Werte waren nie berauschend (Nitrat und Nitrit), die Ursache haben wir dennoch nicht gefunden.  Und die Natur (Wassertrübheit, Fadenalgen) sagt uns eigentlich schon, was das Problem ist:  Überdüngung.

B. Grundwasser (mit dem wir den Teich nachfüllen) auf Nährstoffgehalt überprüfen.  Bringt letztlich auch nichts, denn wir haben keine Alternative.  Wir können schlecht den 30.000-Liter-Teich mit kostenbarem Trinkwasser auffüllen (das im Zweifel auch noch unerwünschte Chemikalien enthält).

C. Aufhören, die Fadenalgen abzufischen.  Schließlich nehmen die Fadenalgen die Nährstoffe ab.  

Allerdings 
- wird dadurch die Quelle für die Nährstoffabgabe nicht beseitigt.
- ergeben die absterbenden Algen dann neue, nährstoffhaltige Biomasse
- sieht der Teich zumindest für eine vermutlich längere Übergangsphase ziemlich unansehnlich aus.

D. (Zu kleinen) Schwimmskimmer und (davon unabhängige) Bachlaufpumpe ersetzen durch eine integrierte Lösung aus großem Skimmer und Pumpe ersetzen, wobei die Bachlaufpumpe vom Oberflächenwasser aus dem Skimmer gespeist wird (was die Wassertemperatur weiter erhöhen würde).  Ziel:
- Strom sparen
- Der Wasserfläche entsprechenden größeren Skimmer
- Pumpe saugt nicht mehr bodennahes, nährstoffreiches Wasser in den Bachlauf.

Nachteile:  
- Ein fest eingebauter Skimmer läuft leer, wenn die Wasseroberläche sinkt (was bei uns, wenn's heiß ist, schon vorkommt).  Besser erscheint mir ein großer Schwimmskimmer mit separater Pumpe.  Gibt es so etwas?
- Wassertemperatur wird sich erhöhen.

E. __ Schleie aus dem Teich nehmen. Wir haben nicht sehr viele (vielleicht 6-8 ausgewachsene und eine unbekannte Anzahl von Kleinen) und füttern sie auch nicht.  Aber laut Forenteilnehmer könnte das Problem sein, dass sie gründeln und die im Bodenschlamm befindlichen Nährstoffe immer wieder aufwirbeln.  Ich weiß zwar noch nicht, wie ich die raus bekomme und was ich dann mit ihnen mache, aber erst einmal will ich Klarheit darüber, dass das überhaupt etwas bringt.  

F. Beton der Beton-Beetbegrenzungen auf Nährstoffabgabe untersuchen lassen.  Bei wem kann man so etwas machen lassen.

G. Noch mehr Pflanzen pflanzen (was aber die bislang noch nicht bekannte Quelle des Nährstoffseintrags nicht eliminiert).

H. Im Herbst durch eine Teichbaufirma den gesamten Bodenschlamm entfernen lassen (die pumpen fast alles Wasser in zig Fässer und pumpen danach das Wasser zurück. Bei dieser Gelegenheit könnte man auch die Fische entnehmen lassen.  Wichtig wäre, dass das ganze Kleingetier zurück in den Teich kann).


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo Til,

es kann natürlich sein, dass ich nicht alles richtig verstanden habe, aber Du schreibst von Nährstoffeintrag. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht gelesen, was Du tust, um die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich herauszubekommen. 

Eine Filteranlage hast Du ja wohl nicht. Dafür aber gründelnde Fische. Das erklärt die trübe-braune Färbung des Wassers. Die wirst Du m.E. auch nicht wegkriegen - es sei denn Filter her oder Fische weg.

Das Grundwasser zu testen hältst Du für witzlos? Dann hättest Du doch aber wenigstens Klarheit, ob das Wasser Ursache sein kann. Wobei ich mir aber die Frage stelle, welche Mengen von Grundwasser Du in den Teich einbringst. Schon mal überlegt, für die Verlustauffüllung eine Zisterne oder ähnliches zu /nutzen/zu bauen?

Ich habe jetzt nicht gelesen, woher in der kurzen Zeit - und Dein Teich ist ja eigentlich noch jung - der ganze Schlamm herkommen soll, den Du da absaugen lassen willst - aber solltest Du unter starkem Laubeintrag im Herbst leiden, solltest Du vielleicht mal ein anständiges Auffangnetz in Erwägung ziehen - z.B. das Naturagart-System hat sich - gerade für größere Teiche - bewährt.

Die Fadenalgen einfach wachsen lassen? Nein, so bekommst Du die Nährstoffe nicht raus. Abfischen, fürs Zurückkrabbeln des Kleinviehs etwas liegen lassen und dann ab auf den Kompost oder direkt ins Gebüsch. Prima Dünger für Rhododendren.

Und hast Du eigentlich inzwischen geklärt, welches Substrat bei der Anlage für die Pflanzen verwendet wurde? 

Auf jeden Fall: Ohne ein bisschen Aktion Deinerseits wird sich da nichts ändern.


Meine Meinung.


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo Til.

Was mir bei der ganzen Problematik fehlt, sind aktuelle Bilder vom Teich.
Ich habe mir gerade mal die Mühe gemacht, alle Themen von Dir nach Bildern zu durchsuchen. Bis auf eines (vermutlich vom Frühjahr, also veraltet) wurde ich nicht fündig.
http://tapatalk.com/mu/5497314f-fa4e-f249.jpg
Lade doch einfach ein paar Bilder vom Teich in Dein bereits angelegtes Album. Dann muss keiner ewig rumsuchen. 

Nachdem ich mir gerade noch das verlinkte Eingangsposting durchgelesen habe...
Hast Du den Erbauer des Teiches mal gelöchert, was er da für ein Substrat eingebaut hat?
Um auszuschließen, dass es am Substrat liegt, würde ich einen Eimer damit ansetzen.
Versuchsaufbau: Trinkwasser in Bezug auf Nitrat, Nitrit und Phosphat testen. Substrat in den Eimer einfüllen (ruhig 5-10cm hoch), vorsichtig Trinkwasser dazu geben. Die drei zuvor ermittelten Werte 1x täglich messen und protokollieren.

Zu Deinen Punkten/Fragen mal meine Gedanken:

1. Algen wachsen gern an Bachläufen, weil dort immer wieder durch das Wasser Nährstoffe nachgeliefert werden. 

2. Beton gibt Nährstoffe ab? Halte ich für relativ unwahrscheinlich.

3. Wenn da nach einem halben Jahr schon wieder so viel Schlamm ist, stimmt aber mit dem System etwas nicht... Fadenalgen bzw. Algen können sich nur von im Wasser gelösten Nährstoffen ernähren - dafür braucht es in Bezug auf den möglichen Schlamm eine Umwälzung oder aber wühlende Fische. 


A: Verkehrt ist es sicherlich nicht. Womit messt Ihr? Nitrit kann doch aber ohne Zufütterung fast nicht möglich sein... 

B: Würde ich unbedingt trotzdem machen! Warum? Weil man so vielleicht doch endlich die Quelle findet und mittels neuem Brunnen/Zisterne für Regenwasser entsprechend gegensteuern könnte.

C: Weiter abfischen! Alles, was an Biomasse aus dem Teich kommt, reduziert die Nährstoffe. Wie wachsen denn die neuen Pflanzen und vor allem die Unterwasserpflanzen?

D: Zur Technik halte ich mich lieber raus. Aber je nach Stärke der Umwälzung kann man schon davon ausgehen, dass der Teich mehr oder minder überall die gleiche Temperatur und Nährstoffkonzentration hat.  Wie wäre es denn, Bachlauf und Skimmer nur bei Bedarf für ein paar Stunden am Tag zu betreiben?

E: Die Fische sollten, sofern irgendwie möglich wohl besser raus. Nicht nur das Wühlen belastet den Teich, sondern auch das Auffressen der Kleinstlebenwesen. So zerstört man die natürlichen Nahrungskette... 

F: Wie schon oben geschrieben, kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Frag doch mal den Erbauer, was er da eingebaut hat. Lieferpapiere... 

G: Kann nie schaden - vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen sind DIE Algengegenspieler schlechthin, da sie nicht warten müssen bis die Nährstoffe durch Bakterien umgewandelt oder gar erst mineralisiert wurden. 

H: Kommt auf die Höhe der Schicht an. Es kann aber keine Lösung sein, dies dann evtl. jährlich machen zu lassen. :?

Edit: Das hat sich jetzt mit Christine überschnitten... naja, doppelt hält besser.


----------



## TilRoquette (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Danke für Eure zahlreichen Tipps und Hinweise.

Ich habe heute ein paar Fotos gemacht, damit Ihr Euch ein aktuelles Bild vom Teich machen könnt.

Ich habe heute Wasserwerte gemacht (JBL Testlab). Alle Werte, auch Nitrat, Nitrit und Ammonium, waren im Soll für Teichwasser, außer:
- pH ist mit 9 zu hoch (allerdings bei 24 Grad)
- Phosphat ist mit 1,2 mg/l otal durch die Decke => Überdüngung!!!!! Das Brunnenwasser, mit dem wir den Teich immer nachfüllen, hat aber < 0,01

Um die Nährstoffe raus zu bekommen gibt es - bis auf das abfischen von Blättern, Algen & Co. - eigentlich nur: noch mehr Pflanzen.  Offenbar reichen auch die, die wir im April gepflanzt haben, nicht aus.

Was mich viel mehr interessieren würde: woher kommt der Nährstoff überhaupt?!?!? Der Schlamm ist entweder da, weil meine Absaugaktion im letzten Herbst nicht erfolgreich war (da hatte ich ja im Wasser ruck zuck überhaupt nichts,mehr gesehen). Oder er hat sich neu gebildet - aber woraus? Im Herbst hatten wir ein riesiges Netz gespannt und hatten alle Wasserpflanzen radikal zurückschneiden lassen (einschl. der See- und Teichrose, die daher dieses Jahr erst im Juni kam ...) Die GaLa-Firma wollte/ konnte mir nicht sagen, ob sie das vom GaLa-Architekt augeschriebene Substrat verwendet hat - aber nach 3 Jahren kann das doch nicht mehr die Quelle des Nährstoffeintrags sein.

Eventuell doch Nährstoffeintrag vom Rasen (s.u.)?

Was ich jetzt zu tun gedenke:

- Weiter fleißig Algen ernten

- Noch mal spührbar mehr winterharte Unterwasserpflanzen.

- Im Herbst Schlamm und Fische raus und neuer Skimmer einbauen, der an die Bachlaufpumpenangeschlossen wird.

Til


----------



## Azur (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Schöne Teichanlage. Gefällt mir sehr gut. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Du bei Regen über den sehr dicht am Teich liegenden Rasen Deine Nährstoffe herbekommst. Auf dem Bild kann man es nicht so genau erkennen, aber es hat den Anschein, dass die Rasenkante ein wenig höher als das Teichneveau liegt.

Liebe Grüße...
-Wilfried-


----------



## TilRoquette (29. Juni 2011)

Die Rasenkante liegt dort, wo der Rasen direkt ans Wasser reicht, oberhalb von der Wasseroberfläche, aber zwischen Rasen und Teichrand verläuft ein Stahlband (über das die Grashalme hinüberwachsen).  Regenwasser müsste eigentlich vor dem Teichrand versickern. Wir versuchen alle paar Wochen, den Rasen und seine Wurzeln dort mit einer Schere zurückzuschneiden.

Wenn ich das strukturell lösen wollte, müsste ich den Rasen an den Stellen absenken ...

Ich will dazu noch mal genauere Fotos einstellen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo TilRoquette,

Das der Rasen in den Teich ausläuft habe ich noch nie gesehen bei selbst angelegten Teichen und finde es ausgesprochen natürlich und schön. 
Wenn ichdas Richtg sehen liegt der Teich in einer Senke. Somit würde ich behaupten, alles was Du dem Rasen und Pflanzen an Dünger zukommen läßt landet im Teich.

Ich würde den Teichrand so lassen (Weil zu schön), aber vor dem Teich eine Mulde schaffen, damit sich dort das Wasser zum versickern sammeln kann.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## PeterBoden (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo Til,

ich habe mir auf deinen Bildern -so gut es ging- den Randabschluss angeschaut, also deine Kapillarsperre, die absolute Trennung  deines Teichwassers von dem übrigen Gartenland.

Wie gesagt, es ist schlecht zu erkennen. Aber, bist du dir sicher, das diese Kapillarsperre bei dir tatsächlich existiert und auch intakt ist?

Deine Phosphatwerte...


----------



## Elfriede (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo Til,

mich würde sehr interessieren wie  Du den Phosphatwert ermittelt hast und welchen KH-Wert Du hast. Vergeht die Trübung, wenn Du ein Glas mit Teichwasser für einige Stunden in die Sonne stellst? Hat das Wasser im Glas einen Farbstich?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Mulmig (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*



Azur schrieb:


> Schöne Teichanlage. Gefällt mir sehr gut.
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Du bei Regen über den sehr dicht am Teich liegenden Rasen Deine Nährstoffe herbekommst. Auf dem Bild kann man es nicht so genau erkennen, aber es hat den Anschein, dass die Rasenkante ein wenig höher als das Teichneveau liegt.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das war genau mein Gedanke! Der Rasen sieht gedüngt und "entkrautet" aus und Stahlband hin oder her (es liegt ja "versenkt" und aus optischen Gründen nicht über dem Teichrand), bei Starkregen läuft unweigerlich gedüngte Brühe in den Teich. Die Stahlbänder dienen ja hauptsächlich als Wurzelsperre für die Gräser. 
Bei verdichtetem Boden (wäre nach Teichbau kein Wunder) und je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit kann ein Starkregen nicht schnell genug versickern und dann fließt gedüngtes Oberflächenwasser unweigerlich in den ebenerdigen Teich (ich spreche aus Erfahrung).
Es sieht zwar toll aus, wie es ist, aber nachdem  alle anderen Faktoren sicher zum Problem beitragen, aber mir bei dem Wasservolumen doch als Ursache unwahrscheinlich vorkommen, würde ich das "Kantenproblem" angehen.
Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, daß die paar Fische (auch wenn sie gründeln bis der Arzt kommt oder schiiten...) 30 Kubik Wasser und 60qm im dritten Jahr so aussehen lassen (na ja, es könnte auch schlimmer sein...).
Wenn der Teichbauer keinen "kapitalen Bock" eingebaut hat (Substrat, Dünger etc.),
dann ist es gedüngtes Oberflächenwasser, dessen die bisherige Teichfauna und - flora nicht Herr wird. Auch die Staudenbeete am Teich (wo der Frauenmantel oder die Hemerocallis steht, so ganz genau kann ich es nicht sehen...) habe ich "in Verdacht": Starkregen = Humus in den Teich.
Zusätzlich kann ich nur alle Unterwasserpflanzen als Zehrer empfehlen: __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut, __ Laichkraut, __ Tausendblatt, eben alles was es da gibt (und ruhig kiloweise). Mein Uraltteich (auch oberflächenwasserbelastet)  fing erst an, zickig zu werden, als ich ihm in einer "Reinigungsaktion" zuviel Unterwasserfauna "geklaut" habe.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## TilRoquette (30. Juni 2011)

Hier ein paar Detail-Fotos von Stellen, wo Rasen direkt ans Ufer reicht.

Tatsächlich gibt es Stellen, bei denen bei Sturzregen das Wasser nicht schnell genug versickert.  Das ist gleichzeitig die Stelle, an der der Teich überläuft, so dass Teich- und Regenwasser über die Teichkante zusammenfließen und sich austauschen.

Aber: Wir haben dieses Jahr den Rasen _nicht_ gedüngt und auch nicht chemisch entkrautet!! Kann den von einem unbedingten Rasen bzw. der darunter liegenden Erde wirklich so viel Phosphat ausgewaschen werden?

Ich habe heute nach dem Sturzregion hier in der Region (bei dem der Bach in der Nähe über die Ufer getreten ist) noch mal Phosphat gemessen. Der Phosphatwert ist um 1/3 gesunken, obwohl der Rasen zeitweise unter Wasser stand und es sicherlich einen erheblichen Austausch mit dem Teichwasser gegeben hat.  Andererseits hat das viele Regenwasser sicherlich die Konzentration von allem Möglichen verringert ... Dennoch: wäre der Rasen die Nährstoffquelle, hätte ich eher einen Ansteig als ein Abfallen des Phosphatwertes erwartet, oder?

ABER: Bei der erneuten Messung habe ich festgestellt, dass ich gestern einen Messfehler gemacht habe (bei JBL ist Phosphat der einzige Test, bei dem man 10 und nicht 5 ml Wasser nehmen muss). Jetzt liegt der (gegenüber gestern um 1/3 gesunkene!) Wert bei > 1,8 (der obere Sollwert liegt bei 0,1!!!!) (ja, zum Vergleich mit den gestrigen Werten habe ich zusätzlich den Messfehler wiederholt, so dass ich zur Abnahme von 1/3 komme, s.o.)

Nehmen wir einmal an, der Rasen wäre die Quelle.  Meine erste kurzfristige Maßnahme wäre, den Rasen entlang des Teichrands mit einem Rasenkantenspaten so abzuschneiden, dass er 5 cm vor dem Teich aufhört und dort eine ca 5 cm tiefe Kuhle entsteht, in der Wasser versickern kann. Diese Kuhle könnte man mit Kies und Kiesel auffüllen. Meint Ihr, was wäre eine Lösung?

Außerdem würde ich den Humus der Staudenbeete am Teichrand abnehmen, damit das Beet tiefer lieft.


----------



## Mulmig (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo,

es ist nicht nur Dünger das Problem, sondern alles Organische und Anorganische, was in den Teich gelangt, düngt - mehr oder weniger. In Wasser gelöste Gartenerde reicht vollkommen. 
(Tendenziell haben wir ja allgemein eher überdüngte Gärten....) Auf Bild zwei ist im Rasen ein offenes Beet mit leichter Neigung (so wirkt es) Richtung Teich: bei einem ordentlichen voralpenmäßigen Regenguß wirst Du Dich wundern, was sich da alles "auf den Weg macht" Richtung Teich - panta rhei - alles fließt, you know. 
Ich hatte auf ungefähr einem Meter einen Baufehler an meinem Ufergraben: er lag minimal höher als der Wasserspiegel und über die Ufermatte wurde nach Starkregen kontinuierlich nährstoffreiches Wasser eingetragen.
Aus Erfahrung mit dem Teich (vor Umbau) weiß ich, daß so ein Teich sich dauernd verändert: Wetterlage, Gewühle (mehr durch mich als durch die Fische...), Temperatur, Jahreszeit. Wenn Dein Teich so stabil trüb ist (und dabei sieht er im Vergleich zu meinem prima eingewachsen aus und ist riesig), dann hast Du ohne Zweifel das "Dauerleck" von außen nach innen.

Wenn der Teich also "gesichert" werden sollte und Du willst den ebenerdigen Rand behalten (der ja wirklich "schick" ist), dann steht der Bau einer Art Drainage für "Rasenwasserflutungen" an. Ein Mitglied hat ja schon von einem umlaufenden Schutzgraben geredet.
Wenn Du einen "schweren" oder im Untergrund sehr verdichteten Boden hast (sehr wahrscheinlich, weil Alpenendmoräne aus Riß- und Würmeiszeit), dann muß der Graben breiter und evtl. sogar mit gelben Drainagerohren (mit entsprechender Neigung zur logischen Abflussrichtung hin) bestückt werden.
Bei weniger problematischem Boden reicht ein Kiesbett auf Sand evtl. mit Unkrautvlies als "Versickerungszone" - der Sand ist dabei das Wichtigste, der hält das Wasser bis zum Versickern und der Kies ist der "Spritzschutz" Richtung Teich. 
Je breiter, desto besser: mußt halt das Nützliche klug mit der gewünschten Optik versöhnen.

Wenn das erledigt ist und sich im Teich nix tut, kannst Du wieder auf die __ Schleie zurückkommen.
Ich habe in meinem Teich (weniger als ein Viertel von Deinem) 17 Fische (4 - 25 cm), davon 15 der berüchtigten Turbogründler: nach Beseitigung der Baufehler kann ich täglich zuschauen, wie der Teich sich klärt (ansonsten nur noch Zeolith im Filter und einen gutsortierten Unterwasserwald).
Der Filter läuft mit 2000l - Pumpe mit banalster Filtermedienausrüstung und nur bis der Teich sich "gefangen" hat, d.h. die Flora wieder stimmt. Dann kommt er wieder weg.
Die Sichttiefe ist jetzt bei 1 m in vier Wochen und Starkregen "juckt" keinen mehr.
Nur wo ich "gründle" beim ein- und umpflanzen, habe ich am nächsten Tag eine Handvoll Fadenalgen. Meine Goldis schaffen solche "Aufwirbelungen" nicht: ich beobachte sie (seit der Teich klar ist...) genau...

Du wohnst luftlinienmäßig genau auf meiner Wetterlinie (Memmingen - München) und da hatten wir jetzt wochenlang "Algenwetter" : Hitze und Starkregen im Wechsel: bei Deiner Teichrandkonstruktion reicht das, um alle Probleme zu erklären (und zu beheben).

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## TilRoquette (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Dasder Rasen in den Teich ausläuft habe ich noch nie gesehen bei selbst angelegten Teichen und finde es ausgesprochen natürlich und schön



Danke, Thomas.  Die Gestaltung unseres GaLa-Architekten ist tatsächlich sehr schön und unkonventionell. Auch die Ausführungsplanung ist unkonventionell, mehr dazu weiter unten.

 Ehrlich gesagt:  ich schäm mich schon ein bisschen hier im Forum, weil Ihr scheinbar alles Do-it-your-self-Teichbauer seit.  Dazu habe ich leider keinerlei Händchen und auch keine Zeit. Trotzdem habe ich den Ehrgeiz, Pflege und "Betrieb" des Teichs in eigene Hände zu nehmen. 



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Richtg sehen liegt der Teich in einer __ Senke.





Mulmig schrieb:


> Auf Bild zwei ist im Rasen ein offenes Beet mit leichter Neigung (so wirkt es) Richtung Teich



Ja, das stimmt.  Das geht auch aus den Architektenplänen klar hervor.



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Somit würde ich behaupten, alles was Du dem Rasen und Pflanzen an Dünger zukommen läßt landet im Teich.





Mulmig schrieb:


> bei einem ordentlichen voralpenmäßigen Regenguß wirst Du Dich wundern, was sich da alles "auf den Weg macht" Richtung Teich .. . Wenn Dein Teich so stabil trüb ist (und dabei sieht er im Vergleich zu meinem prima eingewachsen aus und ist riesig), dann hast Du ohne Zweifel das "Dauerleck" von außen nach innen.



Wenn der Randabschluss / die Kapillarsperre (siehe unten) das nicht verhindert, wäre das ja eine glatte Fehlplanung!  



Mulmig schrieb:


> es ist nicht nur Dünger das Problem, sondern alles Organische und Anorganische, was in den Teich gelangt, düngt - mehr oder weniger. In Wasser gelöste Gartenerde reicht vollkommen. … da hatten wir jetzt wochenlang "Algenwetter" … bei Deiner Teichrandkonstruktion reicht das, um alle Probleme zu erklären.



Die Antwort habe ich schon befürchtet.  Das stützt die These, dass der Nährstoffeintrag vom Rasen und ggf. auch von den Beeten kommt.



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ich würde den Teichrand so lassen .., aber vor dem Teich eine Mulde schaffen, damit sich dort das Wasser zum versickern sammeln kann.





Mulmig schrieb:


> Wenn der Teich also "gesichert" werden sollte und Du willst den ebenerdigen Rand behalten (der ja wirklich "schick" ist), dann steht der Bau einer Art Drainage für "Rasenwasserflutungen" an.



Ja, auf diese Idee war ich nach Eurem Input auch schon gekommen. Nach Annas Beitrag scheint viel aufwändiger zu sein, als ich mir das zunächst vorgestellt hatte.  Ich hatte noch ein bisschen recherchiert und danach gehofft, dass ein 15 cm breiten und tiefen Graben rund um den Teich (Ade, Du schöne Optik), der mit Unkrautvlies, Sand und Kies aufgefüllt wird, ausreichen müsste. 

Ein Drainagerohr zu verlegen erscheint mir schon ein gewaltiger Aufwand zu sein. Aber der Boden ist ziemlich sicher noch recht verdichtet, denn das Wasser auf dem Rasen versichert noch immer relativ langsam …

*Bevor ich jedoch diesen Aufwand betreibe und dadurch die schöne Gestaltung optisch beeinträchtige, würde ich gerne sicher sein, dass tatsächlich die angrenzenden Rasen- und Beetflächen die Quelle für den vermuteten Nährstoffeintrag sind.  Mir fällt aber nichts ein, wie das ich testen könnte.  Fällt Euch was ein?
*


PeterBoden schrieb:


> ich habe mir … den Randabschluss angeschaut, also deine Kapillarsperre … bist du dir sicher, das diese Kapillarsperre bei dir tatsächlich existiert und auch intakt ist?



Also, auch der Randabschluss ist etwas unkonventionell (s.o.) Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das als vollwertige Kapitalsperre funktioniert oder nicht, aber ich will es mal beschreiben:

Die PE-Folie wird an rings um den Teich einbetonierten Kunststoffpfählen hochgezogen, so dass die Folie überall ca. 3 cm oberhalb der Wasserlinie endet. Dann wurde ein 15 cm hohes Stahlband vor die Folie gelegt, das in die Kunststoffpfähle verschraubt wurde und so die Folie an die Kunststopfpfähle drückt und sicher oben hält. Im Grunde ist diese Lösung vergleichbar mit dem Randsystem EcoSys.

Wenn das nicht als Kapitalsperre funktionierend würde, müsste ja der Boden rund um den Teich ständig das Teichwasser ansaugen und nass sein.  Das ist nicht der Fall (es sei denn, wir vergessen, den Rasen und dessen Wurzeln davon abzuhalten, über die Stahlband-Folie-Kombi zu wachsen ).



Elfriede schrieb:


> mich würde sehr interessieren wie  Du den Phosphatwert ermittelt hast



JBL Testlab Phosphat PO4 gem. Anleitung.



Elfriede schrieb:


> und welchen KH-Wert Du hast.



Die Karbonhärte beträgt 9°



Elfriede schrieb:


> Vergeht die Trübung, wenn Du ein Glas mit Teichwasser für einige Stunden in die Sonne stellst?



Weiß ich nicht, habe gerade ein Glas in die Sonne gestellt – kann ich Dir morgen sagen.



Elfriede schrieb:


> Hat das Wasser im Glas einen Farbstich?



Grün



Mulmig schrieb:


> Wenn … sich im Teich nix tut, kannst Du wieder auf die __ Schleie zurückkommen. Ich habe in meinem Teich (weniger als ein Viertel von Deinem) 17 Fische (4 - 25 cm), davon 15 der berüchtigten Turbogründler: nach Beseitigung der Baufehler kann ich täglich zuschauen, wie der Teich sich klärt (ansonsten nur noch Zeolith im Filter und einen gutsortierten Unterwasserwald). … Die Sichttiefe ist jetzt bei 1 m in vier Wochen und Starkregen "juckt" keinen mehr. … Nur wo ich "gründle" beim ein- und umpflanzen, habe ich am nächsten Tag eine Handvoll Fadenalgen. Meine Goldis schaffen solche "Aufwirbelungen" nicht: ich beobachte sie (seit der Teich klar ist...) genau...



Danke für den Hinweis.  Meine Frau wird sich freuen, wenn wir die "Fischies" verschonen dürfen.



Mulmig schrieb:


> Der Filter läuft mit 2000l - Pumpe mit banalster Filtermedienausrüstung und nur bis der Teich sich "gefangen" hat, d.h. die Flora wieder stimmt. Dann kommt er wieder weg.



Temporärer Filter … wie geht das denn?  Das wäre ja evt. auch ein zusätzlicher Lösungsansatz …


----------



## TilRoquette (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hier nochmal eine Skizze der Teicheinfassung


----------



## Mulmig (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo Til,

der Folienrand wäre lt. Zeichnung o.k. - wenn er rundum so steht...
Frage: Überlauf? Was passiert, wenn Dein Wasserspiegel über die drei Zentimeter steigt?
So wie der Rasen schon auf der Zeichnung eingezeichnet ist, wäre mir das zu heikel, weil Schwachstelle bei Regen. Und dauernd die Kanten bewachen, finde ich stressig...:smoki

So aufwendig ist das mit den Drainagen gar nicht. In Kiesbett legen und fertig. Nur die Buddelei bei unserer "Jungmoräne" ist halt ätzend und Du musst gefühlvoll rangehen, um Deine Folienbefestigung zu schonen. Bei solchen "Viechereien" denke ich mir immer: aber nachher hast Du's leichter (und ich bin ein one-woman-Unternehmen...).

Auf meinem Rasen steht bei Starkregen auch lange das Wasser - wo Neigung ist, sucht es sich halt seinen Weg. Ich hatte am tiefsten Punkt des Grundstücks immer eine Matschpiste und habe mir nach zehn Jahren Ärgern einen schicken Kiesweg mit ähnlichem Aufbau wie oben beschrieben gebaut (ohne Drainage). Kann jetzt trockenen Fußes über's ganze Grundstück laufen... Leg' doch Deine "Regenbremse" auch als Weg an: kann sehr meditativ genutzt werden...

Kapillarsperre = Fehlplanung? Jedenfalls kannst Du hier sehr viele Themen lesen, wo betont wird, daß ein Teich möglichst nicht unter dem umgebenden Bodenniveau liegen sollte. Das ist ja der Clou am Uferwall (z.B. Naturagartsystem). Den "Baustress" macht sich ja niemand ohne triftigen Grund. 

Liebe Grüße,
Anna

P.S. Kapitalsperre  war ein toller Versprecher: kann man lange drüber nachdenken...


----------



## Annett (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo Til.

Um heraus zu finden, ob es die Kapillarsperre ist oder nicht, müsstest Du den Rand temporär erhöhen.
Kannst Du da evtl. was wirklich dicht am Stahlband befestigen?

Oder Du gehst mal bei den nächsten richtigen Starkregenereignissen mit dem Schirm raus und schaust Dir Deinen Rand genauer an - ob er von außen nach innen überflutet wird oder eben nicht. 
Anders läßt sich das wohl schlecht abklären.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo TilRoquette,

sicher sind hier sehr viele Selbstbastler. Wer nicht selber baut braucht das Forum nicht, der ruft im Fachbetrieb an.

mein Vorschlag in die Zeichnung Deines Teiches integriert. 
  

Ich denke, so kann man die sehr geniale Optik halbwegs erhalten. Ob Dus dann selber machst ist ja ersteinmal nicht so wichtig.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## TilRoquette (1. Juli 2011)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Vergeht die Trübung, wenn Du ein Glas mit Teichwasser für einige Stunden in die Sonne stellst?



Ja, es wird klarer, bleibt aber leicht grünlich. Am Boden lagert sich eine grüne Schicht ab.

Sind das noch andere Algen?


----------



## Mulmig (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*



> Temporärer Filter … wie geht das denn? Das wäre ja evt. auch ein zusätzlicher Lösungsansatz …



Ja, wobei der Filter eher auf die Verschlammung des Teiches und die Klärung von Tierexkrementen und ähnlichen Nährstoffen abhebt über verschiedene Filtermedien, die bakteriell besiedelt sein sollen.

Zur Entnahme von Schwebeteilchen (auch Schwebalgen) braucht man irgendwie geartete Vliesfilter mit Poren im Superwinzbereich.
Dazu gibt es unendlich viele Themen hier. Siehe dort! (Suchstichwort für eine Sparversion ist VLCVF I + II)

Bei Deiner Teichgröße könnte ein Filter zum Übergang "zurück zum relativen Naturteich" einen Beitrag leisten und wenn der massive Nähstoffeintrag gestoppt ist, kann Dein Teichleben sich langsam ausbalancieren.
Dein Joker ist das Wasservolumen.
Zur Randgestaltung hat Thomas ja eine gute Zeichnung eingefügt, wobei auch diese Lösung mit dem Kiesbett als Versickerungsraum steht und fällt. Also am "Buddeln" führt kein Weg vorbei, wie es aussieht.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Elfriede (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo Til,

ich stellte die Frage nach dem Farbstich und der Trübung weil mir Dein Teichwasser auf den Fotos nicht wirklich grün erscheint, sondern eher etwas graustichig und kaum merklich  milchig-trüb, wie eine leichte Bakterientrübung. Mein  Teichwasser sieht häufig  ganz ähnlich aus.  Da sich in Deinem Glas aber ein grüner Bodensatz bildet, dürfte es sich wohl um Algen handeln. Mein Wasser, in ein Glas gefüllt, ist nur ganz schwach gelbstichig, wobei sich der Gelbstich  in der Sonne verflüchtigt, die Trübung aber bestehen  bleibt. Grünen Bodensatz gibt es bei mir nicht. 

Sobald Du den Nährstoffeintrag erfolgreich unterbinden kannst, wird  nach und nach auch die Trübung verschwinden, denn was auch immer Deinen Teich trübt, verbraucht und bindet Nährstoffe.

Ich hoffe, dass Du Deinen schönen Teich bald richtig genießen kannst.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## TilRoquette (5. Juli 2011)

Ich habe heute rund um die Teichabgrenzung übergangsweise den Rasen ca. 5-8 cm breit und ca. 10 cm Tief abgenommen, um die vermutete Nährstoffquelle zu stoppen. Regenwasser kann jetzt nicht mehr vom Rasen in den Teich fließen, weil es in den Graben fließt und dort versickert. Wenn die Phosphatwerte jetzt (mithilfe von 15 neuen winterharten Unterwasserpflanzen mit hohem Nährstoffgehalt) sinken, werde ich daraus Sickergräben machen (verbreitern, mit Sand und Kies füllen, Pflastersteine als Mähkannte).

Ich habe allerdings inzwischen Zweifel, ob der Nährstoffeintrag tatsächlich über über den Rasen einfließendes Regenwasser kommt. Beim Abheben des Rasens habe ich ca. 5 Stellen gefunden (und eliminiert), an denen die Rasenwurzeln über die Teichfolienkante bis zu 15 cm in das Teichwasser gewachsen ist (unsichtbar hinter dem Stahlband versteckt). An diesen Stellen war die Erde unter dem Rasen nass! Ich vermute, dass über diesen Weg auch Nährstoffe in den Teich gelangt sind.

Ist das plausibel?



Mulmig schrieb:


> Ja, wobei der Filter eher auf die Verschlammung des Teiches und die Klärung von Tierexkrementen und ähnlichen Nährstoffen abhebt über verschiedene Filtermedien, die bakteriell besiedelt sein sollen.
> 
> Zur Entnahme von Schwebeteilchen (auch Schwebalgen) braucht man irgendwie geartete Vliesfilter mit Poren im Superwinzbereich.
> Dazu gibt es unendlich viele Themen hier. Siehe dort! (Suchstichwort für eine Sparversion ist VLCVF I + II)



Hallo Anne, nochmals vielen Dank für Deinen sehr wertvollen Input!

Ich habe den VLCF Thread gefunden. Mir ist aber nicht klar, wo ich den "Doppekeimer mit Fließ" hinstellen / reinhängen soll. Muss ja irgendwie Wasser durchfließen. Unter meinen Wasserfall?


----------



## Mulmig (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo Til,

Du könntest den VLCVF II (siehe dort) einfach mit Kabelbinder an den Auslauf Deiner Bachlaufpumpe hängen und sehen, was sich da an Filterkuchen bildet und festhalten läßt.
Zum Austrag der Schwebeteilchen kann das sehr hilfreich sein. Und damit kannst Du jetzt schon mal an der Klärung arbeiten.
Mit vielen Pflanzen und bei Deinem tollen Volumen müsste der Teich dann besser "klar kommen".
Und schau auch nochmal nach den Pflanzbeeten, ob es da auch zu Auswaschungen in den Teich kommen kann. 
Wenn das alles erledigt ist, dann erst mal etwas Geduld und "zuschauen", was passiert im Teich, bevor Du weitere Schritte planst. Immerhin haben wir noch 2 1/2 Monate bis der Herbstschutz langsam kommt.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## TilRoquette (6. Juli 2011)

Mulmig schrieb:


> Du könntest den VLCVF II (siehe dort) einfach mit Kabelbinder an den Auslauf Deiner Bachlaufpumpe hängen und sehen, was sich da an Filterkuchen bildet und festhalten läßt.


O.K., danke!

Eine Frage blieb beim VLCF II (große Vliestasche) unbeantwortet: Filtert der Vlies nicht auch viele, für das biologische Gleichgewicht wichtige Kleinsttiere raus? Schließlich wird der VLCF vor allem bei Koi-Teich-Besitzern diskutiert, die ja keine Naturnahen Teich ohne Filter betreiben wollen.

Andrerseits: was durch die Bachpumpe kommt, ist im Zweifel eh' schon tot. Und: was ist denn die Alternative? 

Mehr nährstoffziehende Pflanzen (was eh' in Arbeit ist) und warten? Das dauert ... Naja, Geduld ist als Teichbesitzer ja offenbar eh eine wichtige Tugend.

Teichwasserwechsel? Auch dabei gehen viele Kleinsttiere verloren. Und bei den ansonsten ja sehr guten Wasserwerten wäre es schade, wieder (evt. sogar mehrfach) 1/3 des Wassers aufzugeben. Es muss ja nur das Phosphat raus - dann ist alles gut.

Til


----------



## TilRoquette (10. Juli 2011)

*JBL Algenfrei-Konzept gegen Schwebe- und Fadenalgen*

Hallo,

wie Ihr in meinen verschiedenen Threads sehen könnt, beackere ich nach wie vor dieses Problem.

Heute wieder gemessen: 
- Hoher pH-Wert:  9
- Niedriger CO2-Wert:  3
(Karbonwert ist 8°)
- Extrem hoher Phosphatwert:  > 1,8 mg/l !!! Nach wie vor.

Nach wie vor:  immenser Fadenalgen wuchs.  

Die mutmaßliche Nährstoffquelle habe ich beseitigt (Rasen vom Teichrand abgenommen).  Die Fadenalgen fischen wir fleißig ab.   Die Bachlaufpumpe, die bislang am Teichboden stand (und mutmaßlich Schlamm angesaugt hat, der dann über den Bachlauf wieder in den Teich gelang) habe ich im Wasser aufgehängt. Die Fische konnte ich noch nicht beseitigen (ist im Zusammenhang mit der geplanten Herbst-Entschlammungsaktion geplant). 

Inzwischen hat die Wasserfarbe von trüb-braun zu trüb-grün gewechselt (vermutlich die Folge der eingehängten Säckchen mit mit Phosphatabsorbierer Zeolith, der sofort blau-grün wurde).  

Ich vermute daher, dass ich neben Faden- auch noch andere Alten habe. 

Ich habe inzwischen erfahren, dass die Algen nicht nur durch hohe Phosphatwerte entstehen, sondern auch hohe hohe Phosphatwerte _produzieren_! Ein Teufelskreis, den es zu unterbrechen gilt!

Ich über lege jetzt, das JB-Konzept "1-2-3- Algenfrei" anzuwenden: Erst über Minieralienzufuhr das Wasser stabilisieren (Karbonwert erhöhen, pH-Wert senken, CO2-Wert verbessert).  Dann mit AlgoPond die Algen bzw. ihren Stoffwechsel angreifen.  Lt. JBL lösen sich die Faden-Algen relativ schnell und vollständig und schwimmen auf, so dass man sie mit dem Käscher abfischen kann (ich fürchte, die Schwebalgen sinken einfach ab).  Im Dritten Schritt wird das Phosphat bekämpft (ich fürchte, auch dieses fällt dann einfach gebunden aus und sinkt auf den Grund.  Besser wäre ein Granulat in Säckchen, dass man dann entfernen kann).

Wer hat Erfahrung damit?

Ich weiß, im Kreise der Naturteichanhänger stößt der Plan, mit "Mittelchen" zu arbeiten, auf wenig Gegenliebe, aber mir gehen langsam die Optionen aus ... 

Til


----------



## Naffarin (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo Til,

hast Du einmal die Bentonit/Heilerde Methode aus diesem Thread Schöne Algenblüte für Experiment gesucht  getestet ? Ich hatte es mit Bentonit bei mir vor 2 Woche einmal probiert und mit einer Menge von 3 KG auf ~30m³ eine Verbesserung der Sicht um etwa 20 cm (von 50 auf 70) erzielt...ganz nach der alten Weisheit "Viel hilft Viel" werde ich beim nächsten Versuch etwas mehr nehmen...allerdings kann ich derzeit absolut nicht sagen, ob das Bentonit oder andere Maßnahmen halfen.

Zu den Bedenken mit VLCF II, warum probierst Du dann nicht einen VLCF I ? Dort läuft konstruktionsbedingt das Wasser irgendwann über, wodurch ein Großteil der Kleinstlebewesen zumindest noch mit dem Wasserstrom ausgespült werden können. Wenn die Eimer direkt über dem Teich platziert werden, sind da meines Erachtens die Verluste recht gering, wenn auch natürlich nicht 0. Damit habe ich gerade gegen Schwebalgen recht gute Erfolge (sozusagen die ersten 50cm) erzielt, ein bißchen Geduld (2-4 Wochen) sollte man aber mitbringen.


----------



## Mulmig (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo Til,

ich will ja nicht meckern...:smoki...aber es kommt doch viel Ungeduld von Dir rüber....und das ist im "Teichgeschäft" eine "knifflige" Eigenschaft...

Ich stimme Naffarin zu: VLCVF I funktioniert sehr gut, ist aber eine Geduldssache.
Massenhaft Unterwasserpflanzen funktionieren sehr gut, aber w.o.
Dein erster Beitrag ist von Mitte April, also um die Zeit, wo alle Teiche zu "blühen" anfangen, je nach Witterung.
Du hast zwar die Kapillarschwächen beseitigt und den Oberflächenwassereintrag vom Rasen her für die Zukunft verhindert, aber die diversen Beete mit ihrem Düngerpotential bleiben bisher unerwähnt. 
Und die bereits vorhandene Aufdüngung muß ja erst 'mal "verbraucht" werden und das braucht Zeit, wenn Du nicht den dramatischen Technikpark auffahren willst. Immerhin sind 30000l düngerreiches Wasser kein Pappenstiel.
12 Wochen sind seit Deinem ersten Beitrag vergangen, das sind gerade mal 12 Wochen Teichsaison - das ist nicht viel!
Gegen Zeolith und Bentonit ist nichts einzuwenden, damit wirst Du sicher nichts "verschlimmbessern".
Von verschiedenen "Algenentfernercocktails"  würde ich aber abraten: die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß Du neue "Teufelskreise" startest, ohne Einfluß auf einen wirklich "balancierten" Teich ist doch recht hoch. 
Die Kois würde ich mir dauerhaft aus dem Kopf schlagen für diesen Teich. 
Und erst mal mit dem umgehen, was Du hast: einen sehr schönen Naturteich mit wenigen Fischen!

Also: Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen.
Teilwasserwechsel und evtl. Söll Teichfit
VLCVF I, evtl. Bachlauf mal eine Zeit stilllegen und die Pumpe ausschließlich zur Schwebteilchenausfilterung benutzen.
Und unbedingt die Beete (sind ja nicht wenige) auf Düngereintrag kontrollieren (Starkregen).

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## TilRoquette (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Ja, ja, Ihr habt mir. Geduld ist nicht meine Stärke.  Zumal die Beseitigung der meisten Quellen für die Nährastoffzuführ ja keine zwei Wochen her ist und die bestellten Unterwasserpflanzen noch gar nicht da sind.

Also, der Thread mit der Heilerde hat mich nicht überzeugt.  Und auch das Benonit klingt danach, dass da Algen absterben und als Schlamm auf den Boden absinken - kriegt ich da nicht die nächste Nährstoffquelle von unten? Zumal auch hier nicht klar ist, ob es überhaupt gewirkt hat.

VLCF I habe ich ja getestet.  

Zum einen, um die im Bachbett abgesunkenen Teile zu entsorgen - war sehr schnell verstopft und wirkungslos. Ich habe statt dessen einen kleinen, runden Waschkorb unten mit Vlies ausgelegt und mit einem Hasenkäfignetz das Vlies so fixiert, dass es nach allen Seiten einige cm hoch steht und unter den Wasserfall im Bachlauf gestellt.  Hält gröbere Teile auf, feinere hält der Damenstrumpf (s.u.) auf.

Zum anderen, um die Schwebeteilchen aus dem Bachlaufwasser abzufangen.  Da bleibt aber nicht viel hängen.  Habe statt dessen einen Damenstrumpf über den Wasserauslass fixiert.  Da bleibt mehr hängen, ist aber gar nicht so viel (v.a. bleiben Teilchen hängen, nach dem die Bachlaufpumpe sich morgens einschaltet).  Ich glaube, es ist deshalb weniger geworden, weil ich die Bachlaufpumpe, die bislang am Boden stand, im Wasser aufgehängt habe.

Die Beete habe ich mir gut angesehen. Ich glaube nicht, dass die das Problem sind.  Die Erde ist sehr locker, Wasser versickert gut (bis auf, vielleicht, beim Jahrhundertregen am vorgegangenen Donnerstag) und die Kapilarsperre ist überall oberhalb von der Erde.


Das Problem scheint mir aber zu sein:  Ich habe gelesen und gehört, dass die Algen eben nicht nur bei Phosphat gut gedeihen, sondern dass *sie auch Phosphat erzeugen!*  Ich vermute, dass passiert, wenn sie absterben und absinken (auch wenn ich eifrig abfische - die Phosphatwerte gehen ja immer noch durch die Decke).  Also brauche ich eine Methode, bei der dauerhaft mehr Phosphat absorbiert wird als hinzukommt. Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen ... und Zeolith (wann ich das wohl wechseln muss) ... ob das reicht?  

Oder ob man den Teufelskreis nicht doch irgendwie durchbrechen muss? Aber das Risiko, mir damit andere Probleme einzuhandeln, sehe ich auch ... zumal es im  Forum keinerlei Erfolgsmeldungen diesbezüglich gibt.

Söll Teichfitt - klingt so wie das JBL Stabilopond KH. Erhöht die Karbonhärte, senkt / stabilisiert den ph-Wert, erhöht damit auch den CO2-Wert.  Ich denke, das sollte ich machen.

Teilwasserwechsel ... Jetzt, wo endlich die Nitrit / Nitrat-Werte etc. stimmen ... Mein Wasser ist mir irgendwie heilig 

Was bringt es denn, den Bachlauf still zu legen?


----------



## TilRoquette (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo Sveni,

danke für Deine Tipps.



Sveni schrieb:


> Versuchen, alle baulichen Fehler mit minimalem Aufwand abzustellen.



Das habe ich gemacht:  ich habe rund um den Teich zwischen Rasen und Kapilarsperre einen kleinen Graben gegraben (Regenwasser kann jetzt nicht mehr in den Teich) und dabei ca. 5 Stellen eliminiert, wo Rasenwurzeln über die Sperre in den Teich gewachsen sind.

An die Beete als Eintragsstellen glaube ich nicht.  Die Beet-Erde ist sehr weich und locker.

Wenn diese Maßnahme wirkt, werde ich den Graben zu einem Drängraben ausweisen:  15 cm breit und tief, aufgefüllt mit grobem Kies.



Sveni schrieb:


> Keine Chemie einsetzen. Der JoJo Effekt wird um so schlimmer!



Ja, ja - das habe ich inzwischen Verstanden:  Geduld statt Chemie ...



Sveni schrieb:


> Jeglichen Eintrag mittels Kescher abfischen. Sei es nur ein Blatt!



Das mache ich, jeden Tag. Außerdem läuft tagsüber der kleine Oase Schwimmskimmer (der allerdings für die Teichgröße nicht groß genug ist)



Sveni schrieb:


> Abgestorbene Pflanzenreste so gut wie möglich abschneiden/rausfischen.



Solange die braunen / schwarzen Pflanzenreste noch fest mit der Pflanze verbunden waren, habe ich sie dran gelassen.  Soll ich die abschneiden?



Sveni schrieb:


> Filtern bis der Arzt kommt. Bacheinlauf wird schon gemacht. Bachauslauf?



Wie beschrieben filtere ich am Bachlauf mittels Damenstrumpf und Vlies-Korb.  Viel wird da nicht gefiltert.  Den Damenstrumpf hatte ich jetzt 4 Tage am Stück dran (die "Wurst" wurde immer größer).  Gestern habe ich ihn abgenommen:  die gesamte innere Oberfläche war ca. 5 mm mit grünem Schlick - ich nehme an:  Algen - bedeckt, den man abspülen konnte.  Keine anderen Schwebeteilchen - entweder gibt es keine oder die sind einfach zu klein, um gefiltert zu werden.

Bachauslauf ist die Bachlaufpumpe.  Die liegt inzwischen nicht mehr am Boden (wo sie theoretisch Schlick ansaugen könnte), sondern hängt.  Wie ich da noch einen Filter zwischen schalten kann, weiß ich nicht.  

Ich hätte sehr gern einen großen Schwimmskimmer, der über diese Pumpe betrieben wird - so etwas gibt es aber anscheinend nicht.  Nur fest installierte Skimmer - die scheue ich:  erstens ist die Installation aufwändig. Und zweitens habe ich sorge, dass ich da viel mehr auf den Wasserstand aufpassen muss, damit die nicht trocken laufen, wenn im Sommer mal mehr Wasser verdunstet.



Sveni schrieb:


> Teich eventuell noch beschatten.



Dazu müsste ich im Westen größere Pflanzen / Bäume pflanzen.  Das kann Jahre dauern, bis das wirkt ...

Des Weiteren ist geplant:

1. Wasser stabilisieren, in dem ich mit Söll Teichfit den KH-Wert erhöhe. Senkt den pH-Wert (ist mit 9 deutlich zu hoch) und erhöht das CO2.

2. Winterharte Unterwasserpflanzen mit erhöhtem Nährstoffbedarf.  Hier liegen schon 15 solcher Pflanzen parat, die auf das stabilere Wasser warten.

3. Im Herbst: Teich entschlammen und dabei __ Schleie "abschieben" (wohin nur? Kann man die hier im Forum anbieten?) Zum Teich entschlammen mache ich noch einen eigenen Thread auf.


----------



## TilRoquette (25. Juli 2011)

Liebe Mitstreiter,

ich will kurz eine kleine Erfolgsmeldung los werden:  seit 2 Tagen fällt mir auf, dass ich immer tiefer schauen kann.  Ich sehe jetzt den Boden (bzw. die auf ihm befindlichen Fadenalgen  ), den ich schon lange nicht mehr habe sehen können. Ich schätze, die Sicht hat sich in den letzten 2 Tagen um ca. 20-30 cm verbessert!

Dabei hat sich an den Teichwerten noch wenig getan.  Ich habe noch immer viiiieeel zu viel Phosphat, der KH-Wert ist zwar in der Toleranz, aber nichts gerade hoch und der ph-Wert ist mit 9 zu hoch.  Dementsprechend ist der CO2-Wert zu niedrig.

Leider kann ich nicht eindeutig sagen, was diesen Teilerfolg in Bezug auf die Wassertrübheit gebracht hat:

1. Eventuell liegt's einfach daran, dass hier in der Region München das Wetter in der letzten Woche ehr kühl war, selten über 20°.

2. Eventuell liegt es auch daran, dass es sehr viel geregnet hat. Das glaube ich allerdings weniger, weil ich hier gelesen habe, dass nach heftigerem Regen das Wasser vorübergehend eher trüber wird.

3. Eventuell liegt es daran, dass ich de facto einen langsamen Teilwasserwechsel durchgeführt habe:  ich habe mehrfach den Teich wieder aufgefüllt (weil beim Filtern, s.u., das Wasser teilweise neben den Bachlauf ausläuft) und dabei zwei mal verbessern, das Wasser abzustellen, so dass sehr viel Wasser nachgelaufen ist und das Teichwasser hinten am Teich über die Kapilarsperre gelaufen ist.

4. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an meinen Filter-Aktionen: Damenstrumpf über den Bachlauf-Auslauf sowie ein VLCF III (zwei ineinander gestellte, größere Körbe, die zwischendrin mit Vlies ausgelegt sind), die ich alle 2-3 Tage reinige.  Sehr viel bleibt da gar nicht hängen (der VLCF ist nach 1-2 Tagen dicht), aber ein bisschen schon.

5. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich die Nährstoffquelle tatsächlich gefunden und eliminiert habe (siehe frühere Postings in diesem Thread).

6. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich 1-2x am Tag alle Blätter und möglichst viele Fadenalgen herausfische (wobei ich jetzt feststelle, dass ich die tieferliegenden Fadenalgen nie gesehen habe - je weniger trübe das Wasser wird, umso mehr Fadenalgen werde ich herausfischen können).

Am "Teichfit"-Pulver wird's nicht liegen.  Ich habe das Söll Teichfit nicht bekomme und habe mir bei Pflanzen Kölle ein entsprechendes Mittel gekauft, dass den KH-Wert erhöhen und den ph-Wert stabilisieren soll.  Erstens ist mir die Aufhellung schon vorher aufgefallen.  Und zweiten hat das Mittel überhaupt nichts gebracht - die Wasserwerte waren unverändert. Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach zu früh gemessen ... ja, ja, die Geduld.  Vielleicht hätte ich doch Söll Teichfit nehmen sollen.

Die Unterwasserpflanzen, die ich erst vorgestern eingesetzt haben, können es noch nicht gewesen sein.  Leider haben die nach Lieferung einige Tage in einem Wassereimer verbringen wollen, weil ich erst das Teichfit (s.o.) abwarten wollte. Das hat denen nicht sehr gut getan.  Ich hoffe, sie erholen sich wieder.

Meine Frau schmunzelt ja über meine eifrigen Aktivitäten, aber mich hat der Ehrgeiz gepackt und so schnell gebe ich nicht auf.  Hoffentlich gibt mir dieser Teilerfolg letztlich recht ...


----------



## Sveni (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*



TilRoquette schrieb:


> , aber mich hat der Ehrgeiz gepackt und so schnell gebe ich nicht auf.  ..



Hallo Til,

richtige Einstellung

Die kleinen Erfolge werden dich immer weiter machen lassen!!!
Das nennt sich Teichfieber

In Summe werden kleine Teilerfolge immer ein richtiger Erfolg.
Wenn´s doch mal ein Rückschlag gibt, dann mach ein Tag Pause und am nächsten Tag greifst du wieder an.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Mulmig (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo Til,

das klingt doch alles sehr gut. 
Die Schwebteilchenfilterung und das Stoppen des Erdeintrags plus Fadenalgenernte : das bringt's echt!!!

Mach Dir erstmal keinen Kopf um die Wasserwerte: die __ Schleie können's ab. Dranbleiben und evtl. noch Teichfit.
Du hast noch gute acht Wochen mit ordentlichen Temperaturen und da würde ich noch ordentlich __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest reinhauen: nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen und im Herbst "ernten".
Vielleicht hast Du einen Nachbarn oder frag' bei Mitglied "Naturfreund".
Notfalls kann ich Die auch noch was schicken oder Du schaust in der "Bucht". Das sind tolle Verbraucher!

Nur weiter so - immerhin hast Du ja einen prächtigen Teich und bissel Sicht ist ja ganz schön......Es freut mich, daß die "einfachen" Maßnahmen schon fruchten, daß bringt doch neuen Schwung...:smoki

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## TilRoquette (28. Juli 2011)

Danke für Euren Zuspruch.

Leider bringt die leicht erhöhte Sicht einen Nachteil:  jetzt finde ich in etwas tiefergelegenen Regionen massenweise Fadenalgen - batzenweise. Leider ist die Sicht noch nicht gut genug, um diese vollständig abfischen zu können - ich fürchte, da ist noch ganz viel drin - vor allem weiter unten.

Die Fadenalgen setzen sich offenbar mit Vorliebe an den Beton-Profilen fest, mit denen die Teichbeete abgegrenzt sind.

Jetzt frage ich mich, ob das eventuell an den Betonprofilen liegt ... ob die eventuell den Nährstoff absondern und die Algenblüte hervorrufen?  Oder liegt das daran, dass Beton so schön rau ist, dass sich die Fadenalgen dort einfach sammeln?

Und noch eine Frage:  was haltet Ihr von einem Teilwasserwechsel (1/3)? Damit müsste ja der Phosphatwert erst einmal um 1/3 sinken.  Oder versaue ich mir damit wieder das endlich erreichte Gleichgewicht von Nitrat, Nitrat und Ammoniak?

Til


----------



## alundra (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo Til

Ich will mich da nicht zu sehr reinmischen aber deine Probleme mit dem Phosphat kommen mir bekannt vor. 
Habe immer Werte zwischen 2 und 4 mg/l .
Hatte Fadenalgen ohne Ende, kein Eintrag von Substrat oder Gießwasser von außen in den Teich ,diese Problematik bestand bei meinem alten Teich auch schon.
Alle Wasserwerte im grünen Bereich.
Nun,neuer Teich, neuer Filter, neues Futter, neue Fische alles beim alten.
Wie habe ich es gelöst ?
Bei "MIR" hat es folgendermaßen geklappt.
Auf ca 15000 Liter 1,5 Liter Kanne Fermentgetreide rein, mit der Gießkanne.
Nach 14 Tagen wiederholen.
Also bei Dir den 5 Liter Kübel 12 Euro auf 2 mal verteilt reingießen.
Alle Wasserwerte unverändert. Phosphat weiter über 2 mg/l.
Alle Algen weg.Wasser ist klar bis auf 2m.
Vielleicht klappt das bei dir ja auch.
Für 12 Euro ein netter Versuch finde ich und schaden kanns es nicht.
Die guten Bakties tun auch den Fischen gut.


----------



## Stoer (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Habe ich da was überlesen ? 

30000 l ,ein paar Fische, keinen Filter und dann noch Grundwassser - da ist für mich alles klar.


----------



## TilRoquette (28. Juli 2011)

Stoer schrieb:


> Habe ich da was überlesen ?
> 
> 30000 l ,ein paar Fische, keinen Filter und dann noch Grundwassser - da ist für mich alles klar.



Hallo Stör, schön, dass Dir alles klar ist ... Ich habe nicht den geringsten Schimmer, was Du meinst.

Nur mal so zur Info:

1. die Wasserwerte des Grundwassers sind gut. Kein Phosphat!

2. Teiche ohne Filter können funktionieren - ließ mal in diesem Unterforum herum - so was nennt man naturnahe Teiche.  Sind nicht unbedingt für die Koi-Zucht geeignet, sind meist auch nicht glasklar, aber sie funktionieren ohne Lärm und ohne Energieverbrauch.

3. Dass die Fische ein Problem sind, habe ich verstanden, kann ich aber derzeit nicht lösen (krieg sie einfach nicht raus).  Aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Fische die Ursache sind.


----------



## Mulmig (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo Til,

Teilwasserwechsel kann nie schaden! Kann ich Dir zuraten! Wenn Dein Grundwasser phosphatarm ist, um so besser.
Fadenalgen heften sich bevorzugt an rauhe Flächen. Z.B. an die Nadelung meiner Ufermatte. Lassen sich aber sehr leicht mit Hand oder Bürste entfernen. Auch damit entnimmst Du dem Teich in die Algen "verbaute" Nährstoffe, also weiterer erwünschter Effekt. Leider verknuddeln sich die Fadenalgen gerne mit den Unterwasserpflanzen: für mich jedesmal mein meditatives Stündchen mit Entwirrungsarbeit.
Leider befinden sich in den Fadenalgen viele Klein- und Kleinstlebewesen und letztens habe ich einen __ Bergmolch, der in den Fadenslgen saß, zu Tode erschreckt. Du solltest also das geerntete Material noch eine Weile mit Kontakt zum Wasser liegen lassen, damit sich das ein oder andere Tierchen ins Wasser zurückretten kann.
Und ich glaube auch nicht, daß die paar Fische das Problem in diesem großen Teich sind.
Ich habe vergessen, welches Substrat Du im Teich hast - Sand oder Kies wären o.k., Teicherde würde zum Problem beitragen. 

Summa summarum: solange die Sichttiefe sich verbessert, fruchten Deine Maßnahmen.
Und Du weißt ja: 1 - Geduld bringt Rosen...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Piddel (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*



TilRoquette schrieb:


> Oder liegt das daran, dass Beton so schön rau ist, dass sich die Fadenalgen dort einfach sammeln?



....die ..... Fadenalgen siedeln sich zu gern an rauen Flächen / Steinen an. Auch Pflanzenstengel im Uferbereich werden gern eingenommen / Tannenwedel :evil

Allzeit klares Wasser und gute Sicht wünscht
Peter


----------



## Stoer (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*



TilRoquette schrieb:


> Hallo Stör, schön, dass Dir alles klar ist ... Ich habe nicht den geringsten Schimmer, was Du meinst.
> 
> 2. Teiche ohne Filter können funktionieren - ließ mal in diesem Unterforum herum - so was nennt man naturnahe Teiche.  Sind nicht unbedingt für die Koi-Zucht geeignet, sind meist auch nicht glasklar, aber sie funktionieren ohne Lärm und ohne Energieverbrauch.
> 
> ...


----------



## karsten. (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*



Stoer schrieb:


> TilRoquette schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Stör, schön, dass Dir alles klar ist ... Ich habe nicht den geringsten Schimmer, was Du meinst.
> ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo zusammen,

glasklar geht wirklich und bei richtiger Anlage ist des Rätsels Lösung: Ganz konsequent gar nichts tun am Teich. 
Ich habe mich an den Algen nicht weiter gestört da mein Teich naturnah sein soll (incl. Goldener Fische). 
Heute ist es so, das selbst die abgestorbenen Algen allmählich verschwinden und der Kies fast überall komplett Algenfrei ist. 
Somit werde ich weiterhin auch nichts tun, da jeder Putzversuch immer zur Folge hatte dass die Algen aufgeblüht sind. Schlimmes Regenwasser und Grundwasser gibt es auch noch und Pflanzengefiltert wird nach Lust und Laune und nicht 24 Std. am Tag. 
Seit der Teich in Ruhe gelassen wird steigt die Qualität und bei Treads "Hilfe mein Teich ist grün" kann ich nicht mitreden, doch, aber es glaubt warscheinlich niemand, dass nix tun besser ist als panisch den Teich putzen und das Wasser zu wechseln. 
Das Ganze geht natürlich nicht von jetzt auf dann, sondern dauert ein paar Jahre und die meisten suchen eine Lösung bis zum Kaffetrinken nächstes WE.

Von daher steht für mich fest, wenn der Teich grün werden sollte, Finger weg, weitere Pflanzen organisieren und nichts tun. Das war Anfangs schwer, weil es so schön ja nicht aussieht. Aber jeder Putzversuch hat das ganze Ökosystem wieder aus dem Gleichgewicht gebraucht, welches man erhofft zu erreichen. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## PeterBoden (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo,

ich mir den zugehörigen *Fachbeitrag zur Filterthematik* bestimmt schon zehn mal durchgelesen (und werde wohl erst aufhören wenn ich ihn auswendig kann).

Besser kann man es nicht schreiben.


----------



## karsten. (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo 

die Phoshatellimierung durch Aufwickeln von Fadenalgen

könnte bei 1,8ml/l  ........ etwas dauern 

1,8g/m3 können  9 Kilogramm Fadenalgen wachsen 

bei 30m3   sind das 27kg Trockengewicht 

also 
ohne weiteren Eintrag musst Du knapp 30 kg Fadenalgenraus holen bis es besser wird


.......


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo Karsten,


mit den 30 kg Algen ist klar. 
Ich schätze Dich als Fachmann sehr, drum meine Frage an Dich und natürlich alle anderen:
Warum ist Dein Rat 30 kg Algen drehen und nicht 30 kg z.B. Lilien einsetzen und fertig? 
Wenn 30 kg Lilien blühen, macht TilRoquette einen Eintrag in der Fotoecke über die Lilienblüte. Wenn 30 kg Algen blühen kommt der Eintrag "Hilfe mein Teich ist grün".
Ich bin der Meinung, dass Phosphate guter Pflanzendünger sind und von daher Bepflanzung die Beste Variante zur Phoshatellimierung. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## karsten. (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Phospat als limitierender Faktor für Fadenalgen ist erforscht
wieviel Phosphat in Trockenmasse Fadenalgen dem System entzogen werden kann 
ist erforscht.

wie lange wieviel __ Lilien blühen ....müssen    um das gleiche Ergebniss zu erzielen  ?  

außerdem meinte ich ,dass die Phosphateliminierung nur über die Fadenalgen eine 
langfristige ... Angelegenheit wird .


mfG


----------



## TilRoquette (30. Juli 2011)

PeterBoden schrieb:


> *Fachbeitrag zur Filterthematik* ... Besser kann man es nicht schreiben.



Super Beitrag!!!!!!


----------



## TilRoquette (30. Juli 2011)

Stoer schrieb:


> naturnaher Teich und dann klares Wasser ohne Filter - funktioniert meiner Meinung nach nicht ! Das schafft nur die Natur.



Sehr viele der Einträge in diesem Forum sagen das Gegenteil.  Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf.



Stoer schrieb:


> Warum bist Du so strikt gegen einen Filter und ärgerst Dich über Deine grüne Brühe im Teich ? Ist es Dir das Wert und der Blick in diese trübe Brühe macht auch keinen Spass, obwohl der Teich sonst sehr schön ist. .. Bevor Du 30000 l mit  Pflanzen gesäubert bekommst, hat Dich der Ärger schon aufgefressen.



Glasklares Wasser wäre schön, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein.  Was mich nervt sind massen an Fadenalgen und grün-braun-trübes Wasser, bei dem man nicht tiefer sehen kann als 20 cm.



Stoer schrieb:


> Moderne Durchlauffilter laufen fast geräuschlos (wenn sie richtig eingestellt sind) und der Energieverbrauch hält sich in Grenzen.



Trotzdem ist es noch eine Stromverbrauchsquelle, deren Kosten sich über's Jahr ganz schön summieren.


----------



## TilRoquette (30. Juli 2011)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> glasklar geht wirklich und bei richtiger Anlage ist des Rätsels Lösung: Ganz konsequent gar nichts tun am Teich.
> ...
> Heute ist es so, das selbst die abgestorbenen Algen allmählich verschwinden und der Kies fast überall komplett Algenfrei ist.
> ...
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

Zwei Gedanken:

1. Bei mir nehmen die Fadenalgen so rapide zu, dass mein Teich - fürchte ich - bald ganz grauenhaft aussehen würde, würde ich diese nicht abfischen.  Aber ich werde es sehen:  wir fahren bald zwei Wochen in Urlaub ...

2. Mir fällt auch immer wieder auf, dass beim Herausfischen Schwebeteilchen und wahrscheinlich auch Schwebalgen aufgewirbelt werden.  Habe mich immer gefragt, ob ich damit nicht mehr Schaden anrichte ...


----------



## TilRoquette (30. Juli 2011)

alundra schrieb:


> Bei "MIR" hat es folgendermaßen geklappt.
> Auf ca 15000 Liter 1,5 Liter Kanne Fermentgetreide rein, mit der Gießkanne.
> Nach 14 Tagen wiederholen.
> Also bei Dir den 5 Liter Kübel 12 Euro auf 2 mal verteilt reingießen.
> ...



Also, ich habe unter "Fermentgetreide" folgenden Thread gefunden:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27817.  Sehr interessant:  Fermentgetreide oder "Kanne Brottrunk" ins Teichwasser gießen und die Fadenalgen verschwinden und der pH-Wert stabilisiert sich.  Klingt ein wenig nach "too good to be true".  Ist zwar keine Chemie, aber Biologie - und dass die ohne Nebenwirkung bleibt?  Und:  die, die davon berichten, sind alle Koitech- und keine Naturreich-Hobbyisten.

Aber:  der Thread ist lang und erstreckt sich über knapp 1 Jahr. Und von unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen habe ich nix gelesen.  Die Investition ist geringe ... vielleicht sollte ich das schon mal ausprobieren.


----------



## TilRoquette (30. Juli 2011)

*mein Fehler*

Hallo Karsten, kannst Du mir dazu mehr Infos geben? Verstehe ich das recht: mit der Entnahme von Fadenalgen entziehe ich dem Teich Phosphat? Bei 30m3 und 1,8g/l müsste ich 27 kg _Trocken_gewicht Fadenalgen rausnehmen, um den Phosphatgehalt zu eliminieren? Das halte ich für völlig ausgeschlossen: die tiefer liegenden Fadenalgen sehe ich ja gar nicht!


----------



## karsten. (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo

das war eine theoretische Rechnung auf der Grundlage seriöser Forschungen

Brottrunk Strohextrakt Humminsäure usw. können
möglicherweise, 
vielleicht ,
in dem Einen oder anderen Fall
zufällig oder gar nicht ....  wirken 

sind aber in Ihrer Wirkung nicht wirklich erforscht und können nie als gemeingültige 
Maßnahme "beworben" werden .

trial and error aber Bitte nur im Selbstversuch 

Phosphatfestlegung durch chem. Mittel (Phosphatbocker) muss nicht mehr erforscht werden 



hier ein Beitrag mit den Link´s zu einer Veröffentlichung der Forschungsarbeiten der


Hochschule Wädenswil
Grüntal
8820 Wädenswil
Abt. Umwelt und Natürliche Ressourcen
Fachstelle Ökotechnologie

mfG


----------



## TilRoquette (22. Sep. 2011)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

nach erfolglosem wochenlangem Abfischen von Fadenalgen - weder nahm das Wachstum der Fadenalgen ab, noch gingen die Schwebeteilchen (Schwebealgen?) ab - habe ich schließlich vor unserem 2-wöchtigen Sommerurlaub einen Teichwasserwechsel durchgeführt (1/3 des Wassers ausgetauscht).  Nach unserer Rückkehr war das Wasser _deutlich_ klarer, auch wenn sich wieder Massen an Fadenalgen angesammelt hatten (interessanter Weise gar nicht so viele an der Oberfläche und viel mehr am Teichboden).  Ich habe fast eine ganze Schubkarre voll Fadenalgen aus dem Teich gefischt und nach zwei weiteren Wochen erneut einen Teichwasserwechsel durchgeführt (erneut 1/3). 

Jetzt ist das Wasser immer noch wesentlich klarer.  Ich kann in den Randbereichen weite Teile dews Grunds sehen und dort erkennen, dass sich dort keine weiteren Fadenalgen mehr bilden (was aber auch mit den stark gesunkenen Temparaturen zu tun haben könnte).

Ob ich diesen Kampf endgültig gewonnen habe, werde ich woh erst sehen, wenn im nächsten Frühjahr das Wetter wärmer wird ...

Euer Til


Til Roquette aus Gröbenzell, bei München
Unser Teich:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31039
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## karsten. (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

zum Wasserwechsel:

hast du den Teil gelesen , wo sich die Fadenalgen über frisches Wasser aus dem Hahn freuen ..? 

mfG


----------



## TilRoquette (26. Sep. 2011)

karsten. schrieb:


> zum Wasserwechsel:
> 
> hast du den Teil gelesen , wo sich die Fadenalgen über frisches Wasser aus dem Hahn freuen ..?
> 
> mfG



Hallo Karsten,  nein, den Teil habe ich nicht gelesen.  Wo stand das?
Allerdings hatte ich keine andere Möglichkeit gesehen, die viel zu hohen Phosphatwerte zu senken - alle anderen Maßnahmen haben bei aller Geduld nicht geholfen.

Übrigens: nach den warmen Temperaturen im Altweibersommer sehe ich jetzt wieder ein klein wenig Algenwachstum ...

Til


Til Roquette aus Gröbenzell, bei München
Unser Teich:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31039
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HSV (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo,Fadenalgen würde ich auf jeden Fall weiterhin abfischen.Ich kenne jetzt deinen Fischbesatz nicht,aber der Teich ist doch ziemlich trüb.Und was mir auffällt,soweit ich das erkennen kann sehe ich kaum oder keine Wasserpflanzen.Das erscheint mir als das wichtigste.__ Hornkraut,__ Krebsschere,krauses __ Laichkraut etc.Das wird oft unterschätzt.Allerdings geht das nicht von jetzt auf nachher,braucht seinen Zeit.
Gruss
Tristan


----------



## karsten. (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*



TilRoquette schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten,  nein, den Teil habe ich nicht gelesen.  Wo stand das?........




Hier 

bei "rohr-schohnenden" Wasserwerten geht man fadenalgentechnisch  bei jedem Wasserwechsel zurück auf Anfang


----------



## daytrader (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit Dünger (Eisen/Kalium) in meinem Teich gegegeben. Die Wasserpflanzen wuchsen nun wieder hervorragend....leider auch massig Fadenalgen. Ich habe dan Fadenalgen Stopp Speed K reingegeben. Die Fadenalgen sind tatsächlich verschwunden ohne das Tiere oder Pflanzen geschädigt worden. 

Das ganze bringt leider nichts, wenn laufend Nährstoffe in den Teich kommen (falls du die Ursache nicht gefunden hast). Da eine Dose auch nur für 10.000 Liter ausreicht und man das ganze noch 2 bis 3x nachbehandeln muss, wird das ganze leider auch recht preisintensiv.


----------



## karsten. (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*


o man !

jedem soll selbst freigestellt sein Wasser zu vergiften !

es gibt billigere Methoden !

Biozide sicher verwenden !


----------



## daytrader (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Kannst du mit persönlichen Erfahrungen dienen oder bloß vom hören/sagen? 

Meine Algenprobs waren jedenfalls innerhalb kürzester Zeit verschwunden. Fische top fit, Pflanzen nichts erkennbar. Man kann natürlich auch das ganze Jahr lang Schubkarrenweise die Algen rausfischen....wer sonst nichts zu tun hat.....und viel Geld und Zeit in eine grüne Algensuppe investieren möchte bzw. schon investiert hat.....


----------



## karsten. (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo

Hoho 

ich brauch mir nicht ins Knie zu schießen ....
um zu wissen dass es weh tut ! 

Wer Werbesprüche , Haftungsauschlüsse und Impressum zu lesen weiß ...., 
dem sollten sofort sämtliche Alarmglocken schellen 

da 





> wird das Kalkgerüst der Fadenalgen aufgelöst


 

gut das die Wirkstoffe das selektiv können .

kennst Du Bernd Kaufmann ?
schau mal hier 

 

das gelesen ?

nimm doch mal nen Schluck !


mfG


----------



## TilRoquette (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*



HSV schrieb:


> Fadenalgen würde ich auf jeden Fall weiterhin abfischen.



Darüber streiten die Gelehrten - schon allein in diesem Thread ... 



HSV schrieb:


> Ich kenne jetzt deinen Fischbesatz nicht, ...



Für die Teichgröße eigentlich nicht sehr viele, aber die Experten sagen, dass in ein naturnaher Teich ohnehin keine Fische gehören und hier handelt es sich sogar um eine gründelnde (und daher langweilige) Sorte. Nur krieg ich sie nicht raus ...



HSV schrieb:


> ...aber der Teich ist doch ziemlich trüb.



Die Fotos sind veraltet. Die gründen Schwebeteilchen sind verschwunden und wir sehen jetzt schon ziemlich viel vom Grund ...



HSV schrieb:


> Und was mir auffällt,soweit ich das erkennen kann sehe ich kaum oder keine Wasserpflanzen.Das erscheint mir als das wichtigste.__ Hornkraut,__ Krebsschere,krauses __ Laichkraut etc.Das wird oft unterschätzt.Allerdings geht das nicht von jetzt auf nachher,braucht seinen Zeit.



Die Fotos sind veraltet. Inzwischen habe ich massen solcher Pflanzen eingebracht und sie wachsen auch prächtig.


----------



## TilRoquette (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*



karsten. schrieb:


> bei "rohr-schohnenden" Wasserwerten geht man fadenalgentechnisch  bei jedem Wasserwechsel zurück auf Anfang



Ich bekomme das Wasser zum Nachfüllen aus meiner Grundwasserpumpe - die Phosphatewerte dort sind in Ordnung


----------



## karsten. (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*



> Zitat von HSV Beitrag anzeigen
> Fadenalgen würde ich auf jeden Fall weiterhin abfischen.





TilRoquette schrieb:


> Darüber streiten die Gelehrten - schon allein in diesem Thread ...




worüber sollten sich denn *da* "die Gelehrten" streiten ?
wo liest man so was  ?


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo Karsten,
das war ein sehr realistischer beitrag ! 
Ich gebe Dir recht. Im Prinzip geht es bei einem Teich darum, wie die Teichpflege erfolgt. Je nach Technik (und Bepflanzung, wie konnte ich das nur einklammern! ) hat man entsprechend viel zu tun zur Wasserreinhaltung.


----------



## Turbo (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Hallo Til

Du hast einen schönen Teich. Gefällt mir.
Ich sehe schon, du bist auf dem richtigen Weg.
Meine Empfehlung welche auf ca. 20 Jahren Aquaristik aufbaut ist.
Lasse dem Teich viel Zeit.
Sorge für Nahrungskonkurzenz der Algen (viele Pflanzen)
Mache bei Wasserwerten welche nicht in Ordnung sind einen Teilwasserwechsel (sofern die Wasserqualität in Ordnung ist) 
Arbeite möglichst wenig am Teich. Du bringst das Gleichgewicht durcheinander.
Automatisiere den Nährstoffaustrag durch einen guten Oberflächenskimmer. 
und...
Baue einen *wartungsfreundlichen* Filter mit UV Lampe ein. 
Die Stromkosten sind bei guten Geräten nicht gewaltig.
So wirst du bald klare Sicht haben .

@ Karsten: Gutes Wasser gibt es immer noch. Mein Leitungsquellwasser wird nur mit einer UV Lampe behandelt.


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Überdüngung, Fadenalgen*

Wie es mit TilRoquettes Teich weitergeht, lest Ihr hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=428209#post428209


----------

